# MES - 20072514



## mbaran (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I have a smoker on order (it's the QVC variant of the MES 30" with window/wireless control).

From what I can tell from their answered questions, the model number is 20072514. I did a quick search and have found a few of this model on eBay and I can tell from the pictures that this model has a small access hatch around the element which seems to me that it can be serviced.

Does anyone have the 20072514 model and can they verify if it has an access panel for future service? I will cancel it if it appears to be a non repairable model...

Links:

QVC - http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Rack-Digital-Electric-Smoker-wRemote,-Cover-&-Window-Search-Results.product.K39712.html?sc=K39712-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-4-_-K39712&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/12/k39712.001?$uslarge$

eBay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Masterbuilt...=Barbecues_Grills_Smokers&hash=item5d4895d6b5

Thanks for any replies!

-Matt


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2014)

mbaran said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a smoker on order (it's the QVC variant of the MES 30" with window/wireless control).
> 
> ...


I would worry more about whether it's a Gen #1 unit than whether or not it has an access panel.

First of all mine is going on 4 years old & I never had a problem, and mine doesn't have that access panel.

However as far as I know if my element wires burn out like they say happens, I can just drill the rivets out & remove the whole back.

So if you get the Gen #1 like it shows in your first link, access panel or not you should be in good shape.

However if you get a Gen #2, access panel or no access panel, you'll probably be unhappy.

Bear


----------

